# Bmw drivers.



## Motorhomersimpson (May 9, 2005)

Bmw drivers

The other day I was Cruising along as usual in my BMW coming on to one of my motorways, which was very busy with inferior cars. First off, I could not believe that the volume of traffic didn't slow down for me at all as I came off the slip road!

I had to squeeze into a small gap between two cars in order to get on to my motorway, (The driver of the car behind did realize his mistake though, and gave me a long blast of his horn to apologise). 

Unbelievably I had to do the same again before I could get into the BMW 
lane. 

Anyway once I was in the BMW lane and posing along at 110mph, enjoying the adulation that the inferior car drivers were giving me, I noticed an inferior car not only in front of me, but in the BMW lane driving at a ridiculous 70mph. 


Naturally I got a foot or so off his rear bumper and flashed my head lights to remind him that he was in the BMW lane and to get out of my way. Of course once he realised it was a BMW behind him, he did just that, but I could hardly believe it when he pulled straight back out behind me. 

He also tried to keep up with me, and when he realised I could out run him, he put on some blue lights that were hidden in his grille and urged me to pull onto the hard shoulder so that he could congratulate me on my excellent car. 

Needless to say, I was eager to oblige, and when we stopped the man gave me a piece of paper confirming what I already knew that my car goes fast! 

Apparently he wants everyone to know what a superior car I have so I had to take my Licence to a police station to have some points put on it.

(They're not free either - they're £20 each and I was only allowed 3) but the man at the police station said that because I drive a BMW, it won't be much longer before I earn the full 12 points, and then I won't even need a driving licence, so it would be taken off me! See, now that's the sort of respect you get when you drive a BMW.

Homer......Rob


----------



## Raine (May 10, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: :wink: :roll: nice one!


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Love it! :lol: :lol:


----------

